# Had To Do It



## CalgaryPT (Apr 25, 2020)

Inspired by @Chicken lights post about beacons, I HAD to add a small one to my RC Lawn Mower. I guess I was baffled why all the ladies in the hood still weren't coming over to chat to me with this chick-magnet of a lawn mower. Then it occured to me—I need a beacon. Yeah...that will reel them in.






And for what it's worth, the patterns change when shorted to ground, not positive, on mine as well.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 25, 2020)

Love it!  Is that what you had delivered by PA?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 25, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Love it!  Is that what you had delivered by PA?


Yup. It was on sale. Added some of that stretchy film to wrap up all my metal stock in my materials rack and a few shop towels. Great delivery times.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 25, 2020)

Does it have a RC horn and audible backup warning?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 25, 2020)

LOL. You're daring me aren't you?


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 25, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> LOL. You're daring me aren't you?



Yup


----------



## JohnnyTK (Apr 25, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Inspired by @Chicken lights post about beacons, I HAD to add a small one to my RC Lawn Mower. I guess I was baffled why all the ladies in the hood still weren't coming over to chat to me with this chick-magnet of a lawn mower. Then it occured to me—I need a beacon. Yeah...that will reel them in.
> 
> View attachment 8785
> 
> And for what it's worth, the patterns change when shorted to ground, not positive, on mine as well.




I so want to build one. I have put on the list of things of must have and not the wants list.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 25, 2020)

JohnnyTK said:


> I so want to build one. I have put on the list of things of must have and not the wants list.


You’re in the club then.


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 25, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Does it have a RC horn and audible backup warning?


My vote is for a flagpole


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 25, 2020)

Are you a fan of Dr. Who? How about a voice that says "EXTERMINATE" as it runs around the yard.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 25, 2020)

For some reason this thread reminded me of Rodney Dangerfield's character in the movie Caddy Shack


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 25, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Are you a fan of Dr. Who? How about a voice that says "EXTERMINATE" as it runs around the yard.



Or "DANGER WILL ROBINSON, DANGER".  The options on that idea is endless.  I think a RC boom box is in-order here


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 25, 2020)

I think the isolation is getting to us,,,


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 25, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I think the isolation is getting to us,,,



Yaa think so???  I spent Friday welding up a bird bath stand out of rebar.  The horror, the horror.

In my case welding amounts to the electrical deposition of metal in a random pattern.  She ain't pretty


----------



## Tom O (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d go with the aooga horn!
( you know ya wanna ) lol


----------

